# Weird machine



## Loren

Here's an odd looking machine. Anyone have a theory what it's for?


----------



## freddy1962

Maybe some sort of sheer? Looks like the table moves both ways and a handle on the left side? The St. Louis Cardinals football helmet is kind of cool. Maybe not, the Cardinal's had red uniforms?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

It looks like the base to a hand crank automatic meat slicer. The top half missing.


----------



## Loren

Ok. The meat slicer seems plausible. Thanks.


----------



## Gshepherd

I got it…. It is the plasma adjustment module for the main pulse cannon For Talon, the ship off Farscape….

If that is not it, there is a plate on the side with a bunch of writing on it and what does it show? What casting infor is on the Wheel crank? The can on top looks like CRC…...


----------



## Loren

Somebody selling tools sent me the picture, that's all. I inquired
about a shaper.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Can you get them to send you any more pictures? That certainly is interesting, to me, the base looks almost too robust relative to the rest of it to be a meat slicer, though the flywheel/crank does look like it would readily accept a flat drive belt.


----------



## Buckethead

I have no idea, but the wheel is P.I.M.P.

Installing that bad boy on a leg vise would trump Red's 10" wheel.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ok, looks like I was wrong, Joey was right, it's a meat slicer: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-RESTORED-MODEL-3-ANTIQUE-BERKEL-DELI-MEAT-SLICER-HAND-CRANK-ON-STAND-/291132072110


----------



## Buckethead

Man, big block… That thing is beautiful.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought it looked pretty nice too, it better for the kind of coin they want!


----------

